# Crying over milk?



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

What do you think causes hot water to become milky?

Installed 4- 10 gallon WHs on same floor. Only one started producing milky water. I have my idea's, but was wondering what you all think? Thanks!



Stan


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Anode rod? But same water to react to, you would've mentioned skunky smell. 

How old is the building? Chance of black pipe in the system or any other potential illegal material?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Air bubbles?

When I replaced the RO filters under my kitchen sink my son would get a drink and say 'dad, the water is cloudy.' I told him it is lots of tiny air bubbles.

But if it is 'milky' and that is not being caused by air bubbles, then I am drawing a blank.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Definitely air bubbles. I'm guessing some kind of bacteria in this tank reacting to hot water? We replaced the element last week but it was all for not. Just replaced the tank and am flushing it as I type. 

Old building OS, but no smell at all. Other water heaters are not far away but operate fine. New piping to all WHs from wet wall.

As I was draining the last few cup fills, they were fizzing like Fresca!:drink:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Strange.

Is this well water or city water? Even more weird if it is city water.

Gases trying to dissolve form a colder than normal water source. Is you are experiencing really hot days?

https://water.usgs.gov/edu/qa-chemical-cloudy.html


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

City water. Not too hot here in Charlotte, mid 90s. It's coming right out of the boiler drain cloudy. If it does it again, I'm not sure what to do as the new line feeding it also feeds another break room with no problems.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just goes to show ya, it's impossible to ever see it all.

I'll be sure to watch this thread.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Well, just got a call that it's still doing it! Left it at factory setting, so may have to play with the temperature a bit?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Well, just got a call that it's still doing it Left it at factory setting, so may have to play with the temperature a bit?


Unhook the cold water from the heater and run into a bucket and see if clear or cloudy,then you will know if tank is doing it


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

I recently had a tank doing something very similar. Turns out the rubber flapper on the cold side heat trap was folded over, causing turbulence, which caused the bubbles.

Otherwise, it is most likely an overactive anode. Pull the anode and plug the opening, and see if it goes away.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sipp said:


> I recently had a tank doing something very similar. Turns out the rubber flapper on the cold side heat trap was folded over, causing turbulence, which caused the bubbles.
> 
> Otherwise, it is most likely an overactive anode. Pull the anode and plug the opening, and see if it goes away.


Thanks Sipp, I'll check these things.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

We removed the anode this morning. Also took a water sample. Keep you guys posted.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Well, I thought we were good as we hadn't heard from the tenant, but apparently the problem persisted. 

My boss talked with several engineers and of course they had nothing of value to offer.

Not the best solution I'm sure, but we added a mixing valve & lowered the temp a bit and voila. No more bubbles.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Well, I thought we were good as we hadn't heard from the tenant, but apparently the problem persisted.
> 
> My boss talked with several engineers and of course they had nothing of value to offer.
> 
> Not the best solution I'm sure, but we added a mixing valve & lowered the temp a bit and voila. No more bubbles.















Huh, what a strange situation. I would have opted to replace the offending {10} gallon W/H. Even if it was piped in a tricky location. Swap it out, return it to the mfg. Or, cut it open and get to the bottom of this dilemma. 

I'd like to see your boss's face if the bubbles return......:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I guess I failed to mention that we did replace the heater 2- try's ago. I'm thinking some kind of turbulence? I did notice the ball valves were not full port, so that might be the next step if need be?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Definitely something to store in the brain box!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Definitely something to store in the brain box!


Something else for the brain box. I have seen a couple of times when a packing nut was loose both on compression stops and ball valves, valve did not leak water at the packing -- but sure as hell drew air in, when line was in use. Usually happened on an older system, when the valve was finally used a bit of the graphite was drug out of the packing gland usually when a pair of channel locks was needed to turn the valve.


----------

